

Show HN: Who Cares? – Professions in the NHS - benrmatthews
http://www.whocares.io/

======
DanBC
This is useful and interesting.

I tried searchig for [health care assisstant] and it didn't find anything. You
may want to include some misspelling detection. It also didn't find anything
for [health care assistant]. The two descriptions for [HCA] ask for more
information.

Eventually you might want to include routes into each role. You may want to
consider including information about protected terms - words like dietitian or
art therapist are protected by law.

I do really like the ease of use and clarity though.

~~~
benrmatthews
Thanks for the feedback, appreciate it.

Routes into each role is a good idea. We have "pathways" planned, which shows
how you might interact with each profession through your care journey (we're
focussing on patients for now).

Good catch on the misspelling detection - will look to add in now.

------
graeham
The search function seemed to miss most roles I tried - maybe focus people
through the 'explore by profession' until you have a larger index?

'We couldn't find any NHS roles containing "radiologist".' We couldn't find
any NHS roles containing "vascular surgeon".

It would be cool to have a short profile of an actual person in the role,
could help make a human connection.

I wonder if a wiki-style page might be easier for people to contribute to and
moderate? The suggestion form feels a bit foreign and makes me wonder if I
submit something, will it actually get looked at or included? I'm less
inclined to contribute if I'm not sure you'll even use my suggestion.

It would be cool to map 'who works with who' or what part/ division of the
hospital/GP/etc people work in.

Cool start, keep at it!

~~~
laurenceberry
Thanks! We are going to focus on improving the search today then. NHS careers
already provide a detailed profile for each role, perhaps we can link to those
pages. Love the mapping idea.

------
noir_lord
Hi ben, I love the idea, currently you are missing neurologist.

I'd be really interested to speaking with you about something I'm working on
at the moment
[http://benlowery.co.uk/medical_diary/the_idea.html](http://benlowery.co.uk/medical_diary/the_idea.html)

Briefly, it's a fully integrated 'MIS' (it's similar at least so that other
techies/tech management understand what I mean) aimed entirely at patients and
allowing them to better manage their own care, will be freely hosted and open
source.

So far I've gotten a bunch of people and friends from various industries on-
board (though I'm still the only developer, it kinda snowballed) but I've
never done anything like this and (nosying around) it appears you have.

~~~
benrmatthews
Thanks, Ben - have emailed.

P.S. Thanks for the bonus cat pic.

------
jbrooksuk
I noticed that Assistant Lead Nurse needs capitalising.
[http://www.whocares.io/professions/10/roles/97](http://www.whocares.io/professions/10/roles/97)

~~~
benrmatthews
Thanks - have updated.

We're still adding to and refining the data, but wanted to get the project out
there for feedback while we work away in the background.

------
MistahKoala
I was mostly expecting this to showcase 'fringe' roles - the kinds of roles
that you don't hear about or see discussed in NHS careers literature. Instead,
it looks like it lists the same categories and roles as those found on the NHS
Careers website.

I know for a fact (and was surprised when I found out) that some NHS trusts
employ UX designers - not a role mentioned by any NHS careers literature (so
far as I've found). That's the kind of fringe role I'd be interested in
knowing about - what a UX designer does in the NHS, how it's different to
other sectors, who his stakeholders are and how someone might enter such a
role. For common roles, I can just look at the NHS Careers website.

------
4lejandrito
[http://www.whocares.io/search_results?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search=...](http://www.whocares.io/search_results?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search=HCA)

I happen to have an HCA (Health Care Assistant) friend and searching for it
gives me 2 different results!

Looks like you should make the role names case insensitive :)

------
CmonDev
I was hoping it would let me find a local GP who cares :(.

------
biot
With a title of "The people who care in the NHS" I was expecting to read some
amazing stories written about individuals who went out of their way to
demonstrate passion for their profession and caring for patients. A "Chicken
Soup for the NHS Soul" if you will. Instead, this appears to be "Professions
in the NHS" and only describes what the _profession_ does rather than
highlighting individual _people_. Or is it supposed to be both, and is only
lacking stories about the people themselves?

~~~
Asbostos
Yes. It's not reasonable to assume that all these people actually "care" in
the common sense of the word. They just happen to work in the field of
"healthcare".

------
madaxe_again
Even more useful would be "who doesn't care" \- my GP's modus operandi is
"tell me what to write in the notes, I've got a tee booked". Nearly died
because of his negligence, and I've heard the exact same tale from others.

I realise this site is about generalised ideal people, but the true
description of GP should be "Gatekeeping golfer, practices medicine due to a
lack of imagination, resents patients, lacks patience."

~~~
Fede_V
During my undergrad in the UK, all the doctors and members of the NHS that I
interacted with were always kind, helpful and professional. Admittedly, they
were sometime a bit brash because they had a lot of patients to see.

Of course, different people, different experiences :)

~~~
benrmatthews
Patient Opinion has been looking at care experiences for a few years now and
does it well:
[https://www.patientopinion.org.uk/](https://www.patientopinion.org.uk/)

Who Cares is more focussed on clear and simple explanations of care systems
that patients can quickly and easily understand.

------
pcdevils
Who cares, no one... why launch something like this without first curating
some starter profiles?

You may want to look at posting on some nursing forums and paramedic forums to
get some content before pushing this.

~~~
richmarr
> Who cares, no one... why launch something like this without first curating
> some starter profiles?

Kinda harsh. This is clearly a project rather than a product launch. If you
ever post a project of yours on HN I hope you get a better reception than
this.

~~~
tgraham
Agree, harsh. However, it wouldn't hurt to drop in some roles. E.g. searching
for GP doesn't yield any results. Accepting that GPs are private employees, I
suspect this will be the face of the NHS to many.

~~~
benrmatthews
Thanks for feedback, adding role data today. Here's GP for example:
[http://www.whocares.io/search_results?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search=...](http://www.whocares.io/search_results?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search=gp)

